
How Netflix gives all its engineers SSH access - Walkman
https://www.oreilly.com/learning/how-netflix-gives-all-its-engineers-ssh-access
======
tyingq
If you don't appreciate the 30 second in "registration wall":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwLGsWYVjqU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwLGsWYVjqU)

~~~
user5994461
Gray text on black background => Epic fail.

------
Terretta
The information to bitrate ratio on video is so low compared to a write up...
There's a lot to learn locked up on YouTube but I have trouble making myself
sink the real time cost.

Some prior related HN discussion, with links to repos:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11746425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11746425)

------
bogomipz
This wouldn't even load for me.

